# Charts and Maps of the ICW



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been looking for information on the river and bay systems of the ICW from Virgina to Florida. I must say it is like pull teeth to find the right information on the Routes, Bridges, Rivers, Cheap Marina's and oveall great anchorages.

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Skipper Bob has two guides, one for marinas, one for anchorages. The one for anchorages, has bridge info (for those that require opening). My 2007 edition was $16.

I use the Maptech chartbooks (Virginia to Georgia and East Coast of Flordia to Keys). At around $130 apiece, they have all the charts, including off the ICW and coastal.

More detail can be found in the Dozier Waterway Guides, and the Salty Southeast Cruisers Net www.cruisersnet.net - Home is a valuable online resource with up to date info from cruisers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks for the information*

Great to know I will check it out.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

I don't know why finding info on the ICW was so hard, that you had to resort to asking for help on this bulletin board. With all the info available, I wonder why you had to "pull teeth" to find it? How many minutes of reseach did you actually do?
Marc


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks gershel*

Thank you for your input. Of course there are Cruiser Guides and Charts that can be purchased. What I was looking for is any free information on the Internet ( like maybe a detailed website of maping from the US government)

One would think with the economic benefit to the US from its ICW that they would have a free data bank of information. Anyway that being said Gershel, if you have any valueable information I would love to read it. I thought I was welcome to ask other sailors for help and advice, not being rediculed and smart remarks.

I have always taken pride in the sailing community as a family of sorts, helping each other with warm and welcoming friendship.

Cheers


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

waverider...have you not found the complete NOAA charts of the US online? 
You can look at anything on line right here:
Atlantic Coast NOAA Nautical Charts

Electronic charts for download and use in the navigation software you can get for free (google sea clear) can be found here:
Raster Navigational Charts: NOAA RNCs for raster charts
and here: 
Electronic Navigational Charts: NOAA ENCs® for vector(ENC) charts

You can also download many charts for printing yourself in booklet format from pdf file here:
NOAA BookletCharts

NOW when are you Canadians gonna give us YOUR charts for free and tip people on your way south for provided services in accordance with the customs of the country you are visiting? In return i promise not to tip in Canada since that is apparently the preferred manner of doing business!!


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

gershel said:


> I don't know why finding info on the ICW was so hard, that you had to resort to asking for help on this bulletin board. With all the info available, I wonder why you had to "pull teeth" to find it? How many minutes of reseach did you actually do?
> Marc


Yeah, sometimes it seems that people don't always try very hard to find info. On the other hand, there are times when I'm feeling grouchy and let them know. However, I find it best to either provide the info I have at hand or just not respond at all. I just never know when I'm going to be the next one who didn't do a due diligence search for info prior to asking for help.

Bottom line... lighten up!


----------



## greene2108 (Oct 29, 2008)

*I hope this isn't thread isn't representative of the attitude on Sailnet forums.*

I can't believe that someone who wants to use this forum to express an interest by "daring to ask" a question without having done everything possibile beforehand to get the answers is getting ridiculed. I guess as a newbie to sailing and this forum, I'll be extremely selective in what and how I ask anything.

Waverider - I apologize for others rudeness.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks to everyone on here that offered information. I did not mean for this to turn into an discussion on doing homework. I work all day in front of a computer and surf the net all the time, however I am from a different country even if only across the boarder and sometimes my google search might not have the same info as yours.

Anyway thanks to all, I do value all information and now I feel like I do have places to look.

Cheers, May the wind be at your back and the sun in your face!

Todd


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

greene-

It would be nice if people at least made a minimal effort towards doing some research themselves... it does get a bit tiring to get very basic questions that anyone could use google to answer... and it shows a lack of consideration to expect stuff to be handed to you on a silver plate.

That said, I seriously doubt that google in canada and google in the us show very much difference at all.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all, this is waverider's other half.
WOW !! I am really surprised at the respondence that we have gotten regarding asking questions on ICW. We have never sailed that way before and just wanted to make sure that we have all the best information available to us. We are not opposed to paying for charts, so we thought starting with internet was the first option, and go from there. We do appreciate any information that has been provided by everyone here and thank you for your advice. We will check out the sites you have suggested and hope that if you are ever in the need for information regarding our water ways, you won't hasitate to ask us, as we would be most happy to help in any way we could.

Thanks again,
Christina


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*Don't worry*

There are a few grumpy people on this site. Actually a** holes are a better discription but for the most part they are out numbered by helpful folk.



waverider24 said:


> Hi all, this is waverider's other half.
> WOW !! I am really surprised at the respondence that we have gotten regarding asking questions on ICW. We have never sailed that way before and just wanted to make sure that we have all the best information available to us. We are not opposed to paying for charts, so we thought starting with internet was the first option, and go from there. We do appreciate any information that has been provided by everyone here and thank you for your advice. We will check out the sites you have suggested and hope that if you are ever in the need for information regarding our water ways, you won't hasitate to ask us, as we would be most happy to help in any way we could.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Christina


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

WaveRider - I would have expected someone here to possibly have bookmarked a bunch of sites on the ICW and posted them, kind of like what PBZeer did - not the response you received from others. I think it was a more than valid question... I'm not sure why some people feel the need to put down people. With your question - you can either re-create the wheel and do all the research yourself, or you could first see if someone has already done the work. I was actually planning on asking a similar question shortly - are there any sources of high quality on the ICW online? I just purchased the Skipper Bob stuff but I'm curious if there are any good info sites here. By the way, BoatUS has a section on their message board with updates on the "conditions" along the ICW - BoatUS Club House Messageboards: East Coast Alerts


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Christina... take the snide remarks in stride...it is the internet and MOST of us here are friendly. Happy to help in any way I can as you ead south. I have done the entire ICW several times as have many here. May I assume you are planning for NEXT year? Getting rather chilly up north for travel.

I will add my apologies for the rather rude reception your initial, polite question engendered here.

*You guys who responded negatively should stay the hell away from newbies if you can't just be basically polite.* *I am sick and tired of the negativity some of you spew at folks asking perfectly innocent if uninformed questions and I am going to institute a unilateral personal rule that anyone who can't be polite to a person with less than 10 posts is gonna go on a one week vacation.* This will also be posted as a sticky message in the general forum. We thrive on NEW members and we are here to serve and help them and make new friends. 
Find someplace else to get rid of your hostility.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Labatt... the East Coast alerts you noted, The Salty Southeast Cruisers net state by state site www.cruisersnet.net - Home Skipper Bob's Online Updates (Skipper Bob) are what I use to keep up to date on the latest changes on the ICW in shoaling, bridge openings, construction/dredging etc. that are not reflected in the printed charts/guides.

For guides I would not be without Skipper Bob's. And I found the Dozier guides to the waterway (north, mid and south) to be invaluable as well. 
Skipper Bob
Waterway Guide

Hope this helps a bit and stay warm buddy!


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I just traveled ICW. The best $20 were spent on "Managing the Waterway" by Mark and Diana Doyle. I didn't have internet- my laptop died. I didn't have mapping GPS, I had only basic GPS. My friend lended me 1983 edition of charts.
I traveled almost entire lengthof ICW, from Steward FL, to Norfolk VA using this book and outdated charts. All info you really need is there. Bridges, Anchorages, Marinas, alternative waterways, everything. It's much better than Dozier's Waterway Guide.
Good luck.
And welcome to Sailnet


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Cam : Is there a way we can create either a ICW forum and move over the ICW related threads to it - may help some of the folks new to sailnet to enhance their ability to find info. Same thing with BVI... Just a suggestion because I too find the search engine a bit lacking and google isn't the "find what you want right now" kinda search engine since they scan so many sites and so many sites try to optimize.

to the op and SO - Welcome to Sailnet


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> greene-
> 
> It would be nice if people at least made a minimal effort towards doing some research themselves... it does get a bit tiring to get very basic questions that anyone could use google to answer... and it shows a lack of consideration to expect stuff to be handed to you on a silver plate.
> 
> That said, I seriously doubt that google in canada and google in the us show very much difference at all.


Dog,

You and I have been here for some time now and know each other (online ishly speaking) reasonably well but this attitude of yours to what is an inoffensive question is not cricket. I say that as someone who gets on reasonably well with you, who is grateful for the many instances where you have offered useful advise and am impressed by your willingness to assist other members.

I also thoroughly agree with you when you jump down the throat of some moron asking a really stupid question but this was simply a request for information. It didn't deserve a scathing response.

Same goes for you Gershel, even though I don't really know you.

A couple of points......

SD....if newbie questions get up your nose then don't respond to them. It is not your allotted role in life to contribute to every single thread on this board.

In general.......it's my thinking that many newbies ask these ' why didn't you do some research yourself ' questions partially as a way of breaking the ice and entering the forum. Like the folk who line the walls at parties and dances some folk find it difficult to just jump into a conversation. It's called shyness.

So for once I am agreeing with bloody Cam. Now that is almost as bad as agreeing with Sway and PB but there you go. Look what you bastards have made me do now.  

ps - Anyway, Christina could be cute and there is a distinct lack of half way decent looking women on this board......far too many ugly grouchy old bastards like me and SD.....oh yeah and that Portuguese wanker........did I mention the dork with the BBQs ????


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet, Waverider!

Sorry about the rough start.

Best wishes to you, and again, welcome.

David


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Fuzzy,

Very well put. And I might add that no matter what, being polite is the best policy. I always try to talk to people on line and in real life politely, as if I'm talking to my mother. Unless your dealing with a total $#%@!^&*%$# moron who deserves no respect.

Welcome to Sailnet Waverider, you will find a lot of info here and friendly people.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

Just curious, but isn't asking questions here a form of 'doing research'?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

artbyjody said:


> Cam : Is there a way we can create either a ICW forum and move over the ICW related threads to it - may help some of the folks new to sailnet to enhance their ability to find info. Same thing with BVI... Just a suggestion because I too find the search engine a bit lacking and google isn't the "find what you want right now" kinda search engine since they scan so many sites and so many sites try to optimize.
> 
> to the op and SO - Welcome to Sailnet


Good suggestion Jody. I will ask about it. We already have a Caribbean forum which is where BVI stuff could be located. Could put the Bahamas requests there as well. Will discuss with Admin and other mods.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

sander06 said:


> Yeah, sometimes it seems that people don't always try very hard to find info.


There is another possibility, you want info from a source you have gotten to know and trust. The guys here who post on a regular basis are sailing buddies with local knowledge of so many destinations. Asking here first may be dodging some "work" with Google or other search engine, but with those results you have no idea who is trying to sell you something that doesn't work. Here the guys offer, for free, information about their own experiences and observations. Give me this list as a first choice anytime.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Cam - I love the idea of destination based sub-forums. I know there are a number of forums already available for regions, but is there a way you could make them cruising forum sub-forums? Right now they are kind of out of the way all the way at the bottom of the forum list. Perhaps if they mirrored some of the cruising guides - "New England", "Long Island Sound", "Lake Champlain/Erie Canal/Hudson River", "New York to Cape May", "Pacific Northwest" (had to throw that one in to make the left coasters happy), etc. it would be easier for people to navigate them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think Labatt's got a good point.. the current regional sub-forums are buried pretty deep. I'm not even sure if most people know they exist, since they don't show up on the "General Interest Forums" page.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It doesn't hurt to remember, that even diligent searching can yield less than helpful results. Not everyone is an expert at "keywords" and often get results that go all over the place, leaving one mystified and discouraged, at the time and effort used.


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Agreed, the first few times I performed a search regarding ICW or the loop, all I was realy able to find was cruising guides, charts, and 'best places to eat' 

Some info is best obtained by asking even when it has been discussed several times, there's always information that needs to be updated, construction and closings, places to eat you just HAVE to stop at, other places with poor service that are best to avoid, and someone can tell you that that nice peacefull looking cove that seems like a great place to drop anchor and spend the night is actually the local party spot with bonfires and loud music going most of the night.
Information you can't get from a chart or cruising guide.

I dislike 'search the archives' messeges, information changes too much to rely on old posts to plan a long journey.

Ken.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Labatt...I think it is a good idea personally but my EASY button does not do that...requires admin help and also want to discuss with the other mods. Will pursue. Thanks.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Cam - is it almost done yet?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

PBzeer said:


> It doesn't hurt to remember, that even diligent searching can yield less than helpful results. Not everyone is an expert at "keywords" and often get results that go all over the place, leaving one mystified and discouraged, at the time and effort used.


I'm actually very glad to hear you say that. After getting the "do your research" comment repeatedly myself, I've actually tried. It's very difficult to find specific items on a site like this where similar terms are used in the majority of threads - which can go back several years.

"Live" conversation is what this site is about - and what makes it so attractive to newcomers. And repetition may just be the cost of it being thus - especially if the intent is to have the site grow with new members, and not just be a repository of data.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I have to agree with Smack. Doing a search can give you a lot of what you're not looking for.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

gershel said:


> I don't know why finding info on the ICW was so hard, that you had to resort to asking for help on this bulletin board. With all the info available, I wonder why you had to "pull teeth" to find it? How many minutes of reseach did you actually do?
> Marc


Sorry for coming across so bad, but to me, cruising under sail has been something I've been interested most of my adult life, even way before I was able to afford my own boat. Also , before there was an internet.
My feeling about this poster is, that he is lazy about educating himself about things that he is "supposedly" interested in. Almost everyone on this board, including newbies, has shown that they are passionate enough about sailing and are constantly absorbing everything about it.
Also, in the original post, the word FREE wasn't mentioned once. For me, that would have changed the whole tone of the post.
Marc


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well said Marc.


----------



## Utopy (Jun 3, 2010)

*Well... Yes and No..*

Hello reader. I am new to your forum.

I am from canada, and I just bought a boat in Hudson Florida... I have been searching for days on the net exactly as Waveride24 did... And guess what? NOAA charts does not give a clue about the intracoastal waterway... Yes I foudn all kinds of books to buy... But the iossue was to fond precise informations like waypoints and charts to navigate the ICW FOR FREE... I am not a beginner in that domain, but still, nothing crunchy to be found...

The link other members of the forum gives... are fine for some purpose, but I could not find either a single site with everything at once


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The Cruiser's Net Website at Cruiser's Net is focused entirely on the ICW. One should be able to find about everything one needs to know.

FWIW...


----------



## algaebiodiesel (Feb 2, 2011)

sail harbor marina in savannah GA is right on the ICW and very economical as well as super friendly! I have a slip here for my 35' alburg and am very happy with the marina.


----------



## Tranquilo (Feb 2, 2013)

I am ASTONISHED at the arrogance of a few in this thread!! I just finished writing in my Blog, of how the sailing community is tight knit and always willing to help each other! 

Seriously? The ICW easy to find anything out about?? I've researched for over a month now, on what the ICW route is. All I've found was small, poorly detailed maps, of PART of the system. Each map appears to show it running along the eastern coast, unless you can find maps that will expand. Yes, if I put the whole thing together, I'll figure it out. But seriously people, if you do have time for someone asking the question, how do you have time to write the response?? The arogance of calling someone out is bad, but I can say first hand, this example demonstrates the arrogance in vivid colour! Thankfully, my experience of the genorosity of the sailing community overwhelms the arrogance, and my overall opinion remains unchanged... but shame on the few just the same.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Tranq, this thread happened back in 2008. Most of them are probably long gone by now. Don't despair. Things have changed for the better. Mostly.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Active Captain is what I think will help you a lot and it is free. It is one of the best resources for the east coast ICW. 
https://activecaptain.com/index.php


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Tranquilo,
Welcome to Sailnet, I see that you recently joined.
The post that you are taking offense to was posted in 2008, I believe the offensive post was placed by a fellow that no longer visits SN. 

As for ICW info, it runs from Norfolk Virginia to somewhere near Galveston Texas. The Salty Southeast Cruisers Network is a very active, frequently updated, easy to use web based site that spans the ICW. Active Captain is also very good on the ICW for an internet based source. Skipper Bob's is probably one of the most respected sources of info in print and there are many more cruising guides in print that are very good. I used the full size Maptech chart for planning the ICW and kept a smaller guide at hand while traveling. Maptech gave me the large picture for planning and the smaller guide was good for referencing as I was going along.

Cheers!


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

A little out of context, because it's a summary of a presentation we made at SSCA last autumn. But here is some information about where to find information: internet links, and costs for paper guidebooks and charts: Life Afloat Archives: Sources of Information for the ICW Trip


----------

